# Anyone seen buttface????



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well we were missing Tyler's pug for about 30 minutes tonight. This is where I found her...I should have known. She loves River and they were hiding between the bookcase and the recliner. LOL.










Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, River is just the mothering kind isn't she? Does the pug have a name yet, I mean a real one not what you just called him!

Hey, do you still have puppies?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Is buttface her name?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well all I can say is AAAHHH!! I think that Buttface is a cutie and River seems to like her so she cant be that bad.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Her name is Princess Zoe or buttface as I call her. It is funny watching her she thinks she is just as big as the Goldens and will get right in their face and bite the on the nose. Laurel just picks her up with her nose and throws her across the room and the pupper comes back for more.

Most of the puppers are going to thier new homes tomorrow. I have two that I will be keepin and housebreaking for their new owners.

Hooch


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Way too cute! I think Butt face wants to stay with you!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought you were talking about a former member.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, now that picture is just sweet! River is so gentle with him obviously. Great photo!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That picture is heartwarming. I'm sure that Princess Zoe is working her way into your heart by now.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Hooch - That picture is adorable! I can understand why you call her buttface though. My daughter calls Mojo Butthead! LOL!


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

oh soooo cute- it would be easy to overlook her.Buttface-ha:doh:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Awwww !! too cute


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwww...that is precious!!!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh gosh, that's one of those shots that makes you "AWWWWWW" right out loud!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hooch, you're cracking me up with Princess Butt-face.....that pic is just too sweet.


----------

